# Which helmet do you like more/hate less?



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

R6soldier said:


> upgrade to a 2010 model??


No, I'd pick up an 05-07 1000rr, the prices around here are dropping through the floor, seems like everyone wants 600s...


----------



## R6soldier (Nov 29, 2009)

Ryan... said:


> No, I'd pick up an 05-07 1000rr, the prices around here are dropping through the floor, seems like everyone wants 600s...


u only do street riding?? have you done any trackdays?? if i had the finance i would keep the 600 for the track and get a newer 1000 for the street


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

R6soldier said:


> u only do street riding?? have you done any trackdays?? if i had the finance i would keep the 600 for the track and get a newer 1000 for the street


I do primarily street driving, but will be going to track days next spring. I live less than 30 minutes north of Road America, and they're going to be open for more track days. 
I rode my cousins 1000rr and honestly, it feels like a very powerful 600. It handles beautifully, and the midrange feels 10x better than my 600. Going through the twisty roads near my house, I found I was getting about 15-20 mph faster in the short straights, it was awesome


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

Rarely in the bike forum but now that I wandered in here.. 

I think you make a great choice with the shoei. Shoei has one of the best quality control in the industry. I have owned my RF1000 Duhamel "dragon" replica for about 4 years now, love the helmet.


----------



## rifat1100 (Jun 4, 2010)

I like wearing my AGV


----------



## gwhitcom (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the Shuberth models. the one I have has good venting and a built in sun visor so you don't need to wear shades.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I ride primarily during the day, and I have my dark tinted visor on 99% of the time. Selling the Shoei to pick up a scorpion exo helmet pretty soon. While its not as reputable as the Shoei, it fits me perfect which is all that really matters.


----------



## boydgti (Jan 4, 2009)

Get a Shoei x11 or 12 U wont be disappointed, but like all helments, get one that "fits" your shaped head. http://www.webbikeworld.com/motorcycle-helmets/motorcycle-helmets.htm. How can U guys say Roosi is overratted, his record speaks for itself, enought said


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

I like my Shoei. I also have a model 30 Simpson from the 80's.


----------



## DosBimmers (May 27, 2010)

boydgti said:


> Get a Shoei x11 or 12 U wont be disappointed, but like all helments, get one that "fits" your shaped head.


Actually, Ive been a bit disappointed with my X-12 Glory 2.

My HJC AC-12 fit better and was half the price. Considering my GF bought the X-12, I wount complain too much. Just expected more I guess, but like having the EQRS.


----------



## boydgti (Jan 4, 2009)

Like I said the helment must "fit" your head, I need a gf like that though lol


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Sold my Shoei today and picked up this bad boy!
Fits perfect, superb ventilation (the vents in the visor are sweet!), and I love the way it looks with my dark smoked visor 
Only downside is that is is quite a bit noiser than my Shoei, but the ventilation more than makes up for it. $0.25 worth of ear plugs solves the problem


----------



## Snowy Mtns Mick (Jul 21, 2010)

I am a bit of a giant and had terrible trouble getting a helmet a few years ago. I ended up with a cheap Chinese helmet (which had all the local standards stickers on it, so it was officially tested by the Government and is supposed to be ok). I wasn't 100% happy with it and my nose pressed against the padding at the front. I had a bike, but no helmet until I found this one. Over a year or so, I ended up buying three of them, the first one was a bit tight, the second one was too loose after a few weeks and I finally got one that was a pretty good fit (nose still pressed against the padding however). These were all marked XXL and most of the ones marked XXL that I tried on (and I tried heapsssssssss) were all too tight.

I saw a clip of Jay Leno talking to an Arai rep and he showed how to try different liners and top pads to get a perfect fit. Welcome to Australia, no liners, etc available, just standard helmets. Not one did I manage to get on my head!

Shortly afterwards I read about a range of Shoei helmets that had been imported in larger sizes, up to 65CM! I finally found a shop that had them and I managed to get a fit. It felt a bit tight but it was the last one and there was another big guy waiting for me to let go of it. I bought it, $AU850.00!!!!!  This one is probably made in China as well. It is supposed to be a 65cm, but I wear a 61cm hat and while this fits, I reckon if I had a decent head of hair, I wouldn't get it on. Ended up comfortable, no nose problems, but it is a delicate helmet (all big guy stuff is black) and scratches so easily. It is 18months old and looks years old and I am careful with it.

Not impressed. I used to always wear Bell Helmets, but they aren't available here anymore. I could buy one over the net, but it is a hefty fine to wear a helmet that isn't locally approved. Have an accident and you won't have insurance, even if the US standards are as high or higher than ours.

Sorry about the rant, but you did ask 

I wanna Bell!!!!!


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Bremen Ben said:


> Rarely in the bike forum but now that I wandered in here..
> 
> I think you make a great choice with the shoei. Shoei has one of the best quality control in the industry. I have owned my RF1000 Duhamel "dragon" replica for about 4 years now, love the helmet.


 I regret getting my Shoei RF 1000 after reading about the Snell controversy....sounds like cheaper non Snell helmets are safer. :tsk:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Just picked this up yesterday for $300


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate anything HJC. The one I have is noisy and annoying.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/HJC-Motorcycle-Helmet-Scratch-Large/dp/B001QD9AO2

My Helmet.


----------

